

Steve Jobs steps down until June for health reasons - larrywright
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/1/apple-trading-halted-for-news-aapl

======
Mystalic
Godspeed. I wish the best for his family and a speedy recovery.

------
joe_the_user
The dependence of Apple share value on Job's health is greater than just about
any other company you could name. This is a result of Job's position as both
chief executive and chief product tweaker/picker.

Apple has profited tremendously from the powerful, single vision the Jobs has
provided to Apple products. But Job's health problems clearly show the
downside of the single vision model. Even a benevolent dictator create a power
vacuum if he leaves.

~~~
kqr2
How about Warren Buffet at Berkshire Hathaway? He's so closely identified with
the success, vision, and discipline of Berkshire Hathaway that the share price
would surely suffer if he were reported ill.

~~~
baddox
He's 78...how good could his future health prospects really be?

------
robg
And shares drop 10%.

~~~
jakewolf
And are climbing right back up. There's always free money for the taking when
people are scared.

~~~
robg
Are the scared though the majority or minority?

~~~
fallentimes
Majority. After market prices are still down over 6%.

